# The woman with the biggest boobs EVER!!!!!



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well... I certainly wasn't expecting THAT, but I'm still just as satisfied.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*If Condi was Saudi royalty, would the boob on the right be bent at the waist?*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HousingCop said:


> *If Condi was Saudi royalty, would the boob on the right be bent at the waist?*


LOL, maybe he should anyway since she has a bigger dick than he does...


----------

